# fun tourney anyone interested



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

since this is the first year of night fishing i was wondering if a group from the nodak site wanted to try a tourney? If you guys are post ideas on a lake near you, that will be good for night fishing.i live in rochester so there is only one lake near me open but i will go anywere for carp.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!!!!! NO NIGHT TOURNEYS THIS YEAR, PLEASE!

This is only a probationary year for night bowfishing in MN. If someone holds a tourney and the DNR gets a bunch of complaints about the noise and the crouds on the lake, this will be the end of it. Yes I know we can shoot at night on some lakes, this means we can have tourneys if we want, but it could easily blow all the work done to get these lakes shootable at night. One or two boats on a lake at night is fine, but get 5,6,10,20+ boats on one lake with everyone hooting and hollering over their generators and we won't be able to shoot through the end of the summer. Just because the DNR said we can on some lakes, doesn't mean we should abuse the privilage to shoot them at night. It's not set in stone yet that we will have laws saying we can, but we have laws saying we CAN'T shoot at night. The DNR just set RULES saying there are exceptions to the laws for this year to see how things go. If we don't blow it this year, next year there will be more lakes we can shoot, and so on and so forth until the legislators pull their heads out of their butts and say it's law that we can shoot at night.

I don't mean to rain on your parade, but please, for your sake, for mine, for every bowfisherman and woman in the great state of Minnesota, don't try a night tournament for a couple years yet.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I agree, lets see what happens first.


----------

